# Rock Shox pump not engaging valve?



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

I just installed my Recon Silver Solo Air fork and ran into a snag while trying to set the air pressure in the air spring. I screwed the pump onto the valve and got no pressure reading. I tired pumping it up and it seems it is just pressurizing the tube from the pump to the valve on the fork.

Has anyone else had problems with the Rock Shox pumps not engaging the schrader valve properly?


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Just like when pumping a tire it helps to loosen the valve before pumping by depressing the valve nipple in the center of the valve and letting some air escape. For a shock you'll probably need something like small screwdriver blade to do that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate to ask, but did you screw it on all the way? It takes a few rotations...


----------



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I hate to ask, but did you screw it on all the way? It takes a few rotations...


I was able to get it to work today, but you really have to screw it on TIGHT. It shouldn't be this tight. It's almost at the point where you would need some pliers and I have a respectable amount of finger strength from wrenching on cars and motorcycles over the years.

For comparison, I tried a couple of different pumps that belong to some friends, including a different model Rock Shox pump, and they both screwed on with ease and worked like I think it should.

Maybe the rubber seal on my pump will soften up or develop some compression set with use? I hope so...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, at least the problem is with your pump.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

I have the same pump and fork. It took a few uses for the pump gasket to break in. My guess it that you will be good after that.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

did anybody come to another conclusion, other than the seal will not allow the valve in the fork to depress? I just got a new pump, and it is doing the same...I tightened it as tight as possible by hand, and no-go. I have been using a friends pump, and it works fine. I really do not want to put pliers on it, but it aint gonna get any tighter by hand. Depending on what anybody else has discovered, I will try to contact Sram...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't hurt to see if this is a common issue that they know about. Makes me nervous cranking anything onto a more or less delicate part like a shock really hard.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Can't hurt to see if this is a common issue that they know about. Makes me nervous cranking anything onto a more or less delicate part like a shock really hard.


yeah, I won't risk damaging the fork by breaking off the fitting...maybe I could use an old tube to tighten the pump to, but this is really nonsense. I will try getting through to them tomorrow.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

You can unscrew the valve core a turn or 2 so it engages quicker. I've done this with other forks & shocks so it should work for you.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

good idea...I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought a new recon silver (2011), and the pump worked fine. might be a year or batch thing. Definitely shouldn't need pliers. I didn't know the shock pump required the tip to engage (like a schrader air chuck). I thought it just pumped in air similar to a hand or floor pump, and used air pressure difference to unseat the core.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*maybe just shoulda bought it from LBS...*



time229er said:


> yeah, I won't risk damaging the fork by breaking off the fitting...maybe I could use an old tube to tighten the pump to, but this is really nonsense. I will try getting through to them tomorrow.


I figured SRAM would not talk to me..."gotta deal through your dealer..." dealer knows I got it at Amazon and tells me to return to Amazon...I am returning it to Amazon and I bought a Topeak PocketShock DXG...it'll be here Prime on Wednesday. UPS is picking up the Rock Shox at the house tomorrow and shipping it back @ no cost to me...oh well :madman:


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting this... I think you just solved a problem I have with my new fork, a revelation rct3.

I have the same symptoms, and it really makes sense that the pump is not engaging (I am using a very old pump that was in the work bike room). Going to pick up a new one this evening and see if it helps.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*got the Topeak pump...*



time229er said:


> I figured SRAM would not talk to me..."gotta deal through your dealer..." dealer knows I got it at Amazon and tells me to return to Amazon...I am returning it to Amazon and I bought a Topeak PocketShock DXG...it'll be here Prime on Wednesday. UPS is picking up the Rock Shox at the house tomorrow and shipping it back @ no cost to me...oh well :madman:


If I were Sram, I would be embarrased...their own fork won't talk to their pump...hooked up the Pocketshock DXG...pumped it up to 150 and backed it off to 120 and all is good. Quality appears better than the Sram. UPS picked up the Sram and it's back to Amazon

makes you wonder where all this "defective" poop goes, don't it :skep: :eekster:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

rock shox (SRAM) is lagging in their QC department. I have purchased 3 of their forks, a recon silver and a recon gold that came stock on bikes I bought new and a reba that I bought after market. Both the recon silver and the reba failed within two weeks, air spring leaking into the lowers. I traced the problem to crappy orings and/or lack of lubrication in the air spring. The recon silver has been good for 2 years since I replaced stock o rings with hardware store orings and added oil to the air piston assembly and the reba has been good for 3 three weeks now since i did the same procedure (fingers crossed). The recon gold has been flawless. 1 out of 3 is not descent at all. The shop I bought the reba from contacted sram on my behalf. I even sent them links to some threads on mtbr where various people report the same problem with the new reba solo air. According to the store, srams reply was "we havent seen any crazy issues with that fork". I really do like them when they are working fine though. I preffer how they feel over comparable fox forks.

Cheers


----------

